# Cathy's Cockapoos



## Rjscharer (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi...has anyone purchased a puppy from Cathy's Cockapoo's in Felsmore,Florida?
Seems very nice and we are thinking of purchasing a pup born on 11/20.
Much thanks...


----------



## lhendee1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi, I was just wondering if you ended up getting your puppy from Cathy's Cockapoos? I am looking into getting a puppy this summer and she was one of the places I was considering, along with Treehouse Kennels. Any information would be great, thanks!


----------



## Rjscharer (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi...yes we got Apple 14 months ago. She is just terrific. Extremely cute,
healthy and probably smarter then me. Loves kids,adults and treats. Cathy 
was great to work with. Be happy to share pics and videos. [email protected].


----------

